# USB Ports losing power randomly, any help appreciated!



## Skydog287 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all!
So my USB ports have been losing power for a split second randomly, at least that is my guess. Seems to usually only happen when I'm doing something, it is most noticeable lately when I use Skype. My wireless internet is through a USB Adapter so I kept losing internet connection constantly, while also causing my USB Headset to lose connection at the same time and constantly having to restart the call. To get internet back I have to unplug and replug the USB Adapter.

This also happens when trying to do anything like playing Videogames as well. My mouse is also USB, my Keyboard is also USB, so this has basically crippled my PC...

And very worse case scenario, on occasion when plugging in a usb device, my whole computer freezes completely, causing me to force restart it by holding the power button.

I built the computer from scratch. I did bring the computer across several states by Vehicle, it seemed to begin shortly after that so not sure if it is related. It has been like this for the past 6 months and I've just been using my laptop. I've been stumped and too busy with work to try to fix it.

I've backed up everything to an external hard drive, and did the windows 10 "reset/reformat" option hoping that would fix it, but still the same. I tried to do the full reset, where it deletes EVERYTHING, but it gives me an error saying it couldn't reset and nothing has been changed. So I did the option where it keeps your files but reformat the operating system and that seemed to have worked. My PC runs faster now like it was when it was new, but still same USB issue.

Any help is greatly appreciated! Please help me get my PC back...

I'll attach a DXDiag file in a moment.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm inclined to believe you have a physical problem. I think something is momentarily shorting out one of the rails on your port/s. It is quite possible something conductive became lodged some place unfortunate when you moved. If you can be bothered with the hassle, I suggest you remove the motherboard (Don't bother removing Ram, CPU or anything you can get away with, and clean of the back with an air-duster. Also blow out the USB ports, the back panel, and any other nooks and cranny's you tend to insert things into.


----------

